
Ask HN: Who wants to be a designer co-founder? - startacowithme
I&#x27;m a seasoned software developer and I&#x27;m looking for a talented designer who is interested in being cofounder of a company either building websites and iOS applications for others or releasing our own product or service. I&#x27;m tired of working for someone else and am looking for the right person to start a company with.<p>I realize that this is casting an extremely wide and general net, but strange times call for strange ideas!<p>About me: I&#x27;ve been a professional web developer for almost 20 years. I remember a world before jQuery. I remember the badge of honor that used to accompany XHTML and CSS validation badges on your site. I remember how cool pixel fonts were (can you imagine?). I have battle scars from painful CSS hacks for IE.<p>I&#x27;ve been part of a development team and I&#x27;ve also managed teams of 10 or fewer people. My current job and all of my past jobs have been focused on shipping production-ready code for the web and iOS on a regular bases. I&#x27;ve worked directly with end clients as well as internal clients (project and product managers, etc.). I&#x27;m creative and good enough at design to be dangerous, but smart enough to know that I am not a designer.<p>About you: You are a talented designer and have a proven track record delivering designs for the web and mobile applications. You are interested in sharing an equal half of the responsibility, work, expenses, and income with me. You are good with people and are opinionated. Whether or not you have a job currently doesn&#x27;t matter to me. Most importantly, you, like me, are ready for the move to be independent, but you&#x27;ve needed someone like me — a technical co-founder — to partner with.<p>If you&#x27;re interested, please reach out to me at howaboutwestartacompany@gmail.com and introduce yourself (or reply here if you prefer). Tell me what&#x27;s on your mind and what you imagine your ideal independent scenario to be in this type of situation. Keep it as anonymous or not as you want and we can go from there.
======
lelehc
Great intro.... but what company/idea you are looking to find a partner for?

